# Need tips ASAP! Black bear tried to break into my house last night.



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

I live in eastern Ontario and a black bear tried to break into my house. He came by around 5pm and then again around midnight and broke through the screen, the window was partially open about 10". I turned all the lights on and it went away. My german shepherd barked her head off. My dog was in the house. Tonight I am closing all the windows and have a pitchfork with me and a loud bell. Any tips would help greatly. All garbage is in the garage. I am little scared. Chris


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Chris,

Closing your windows is probably the single best thing to do. Bears are primarily smell-driven; your open window allowed him to smell interesting things that are in the house. This could have made him either hungry or curious.

Since he got nothing last night, and will smell nothing of interest tonight, he probably will not bother you again.

Also since he is a black bear, he is not after you, he's after your stuff--food or stinky. In the unlikely event he ever comes into the house all you need do for your personal safety is grab the dog and leave. He may trash the place but he won't follow you.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

suburbanite said:


> Chris,
> 
> Closing your windows is probably the single best thing to do. Bears are primarily smell-driven; your open window allowed him to smell interesting things that are in the house. This could have made him either hungry or curious.
> 
> ...


you know nothing about bear


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Get a gun!


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, I know it will be hot in the house with the windows closed but I'll use a fan. I have to be away tomorrow so I am leaving the windows closed then also. I looked and I didn't see any huge tracks. Can they break through the glass window? Chris


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would contact your version of Fish and Game and see what they say. Any bear willing to try getting into a house is a problem. Yes they can break windows...a 60lb dog can break windows if determined.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

suburbanite said:


> Chris,
> 
> Closing your windows is probably the single best thing to do. Bears are primarily smell-driven; your open window allowed him to smell interesting things that are in the house. This could have made him either hungry or curious.


A black bear can smell a COLD grill up to a mile away. If he was already outside your house, your window being closed is for security... NOT to stop the smell.




suburbanite said:


> Since he got nothing last night, and will smell nothing of interest tonight, he probably will not bother you again.


For the most part, this is untrue. Whatever attracted him/her could remain an attraction for some time... whether smell or curiosity. It's important to scare him away the FIRST time, or they begin losing fear. They usually come at night, at first, and if not scared, will get brave enough to venture back in the daytime.



suburbanite said:


> Also since he is a black bear, he is not after you, he's after your stuff--food or stinky. In the unlikely event he ever comes into the house all you need do for your personal safety is grab the dog and leave. He may trash the place but he won't follow you.


The bears around here don't read the "bear book". Our neighbor (6'4") made himself big and shouted loudly. The black bear stood up for a better look, then made it's way to his house, where it circled the house 3 times and pounded on the wall a couple times.

True, they aren't looking for trouble, but if one comes in your door and is surprised to see you, it's surprise could send it into attack-mode.

Suburbanite.... you got many bears in your suburbs?


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

canfossi said:


> Tonight I am closing all the windows and have a pitchfork with me and a loud bell.


Yes, close the windows.
The loud bell will be more of a deterrent than the pitchfork. GET A GUN!
With a pitchfork (and in a terrified state) you're already WAY to close to the bear.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Black bears like this one will kill you ! ! !

You better get some one to kill that bear or he will kill you.

One tore down a door and killed an old woman just a feww years ago 

The same year a bear killed a baby and ate it right of the front poarch of a house.

A pitch fork will not hurt a bear.

Next time he may not scare so easy.

Get some help now before it is to late ! ! ! 

bumpus
.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

mtman said:


> you know nothing about bear


 Gee that's funny. When it comes to black bears, "breaking and entering", the poster you criticized seems to have a pretty accurate description of of a typical encounter. The vast majority of black bears would rather avoid human interaction if possible. They certainly want to avoid a fight with a German Shepherd. They are following their nose, and will develop a habit of hanging around homes, people and garbage if allowed to. They also can do tremendous damage to the inside of a house if allowed to. 
Since the person who gave the accurate info. about BLACK bears is obviously knowledgable about the subject, perhaps you would care to take a minute to "enlighten us" :shrug: BTW, I live in the middle of Black bear country and have had many close encounters with them. The danger from Black Bears is seriously overrated.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

tiogacounty said:


> Gee that's funny. When it comes to black bears, "breaking and entering", the poster you criticized seems to have a pretty accurate description of of a typical encounter. The vast majority of black bears would rather avoid human interaction if possible. They certainly want to avoid a fight with a German Shepherd. They are following their nose, and will develop a habit of hanging around homes, people and garbage if allowed to. They also can do tremendous damage to the inside of a house if allowed to.
> Since the person who gave the accurate info. about BLACK bears is obviously knowledgable about the subject, perhaps you would care to take a minute to "enlighten us" :shrug: BTW, I live in the middle of Black bear country and have had many close encounters with them. The danger from Black Bears is seriously overrated.


ok you and suburbinite can hang out together when they come to your house throw the book out the window i live with the bear also


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

EasyDay said:


> A black bear can smell a COLD grill up to a mile away. If he was already outside your house, your window being closed is for security... NOT to stop the smell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

tiogacounty said:


> Gee that's funny. When it comes to black bears, "breaking and entering", the poster you criticized seems to have a pretty accurate description of of a typical encounter. The vast majority of black bears would rather avoid human interaction if possible. They certainly want to avoid a fight with a German Shepherd. They are following their nose, and will develop a habit of hanging around homes, people and garbage if allowed to. They also can do tremendous damage to the inside of a house if allowed to.
> Since the person who gave the accurate info. about BLACK bears is obviously knowledgable about the subject, perhaps you would care to take a minute to "enlighten us" :shrug: BTW, I live in the middle of Black bear country and have had many close encounters with them. The danger from Black Bears is seriously overrated.


The right one that will eat you has not come along yet.

True story:

Two men were mauled to death by three black bears while fishing in broad open day light and they ate what they wanted, and buried the rest of what was left over.

Tell there families what you believe about black bears.

bumpus
.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

tiogacounty said:


> The danger from Black Bears is seriously overrated.


It's better to be safe than sorry.
It's pure STUPIDITY to ignore facts that don't match your bear book.

Tell ya what... throw the book at the bear. Maybe he'll read that he's just NOT supposed to ACT that way!

BTW... all info in my above post is directly from Fish & Game training personnel..... but I'll let them know you're here in HT so they can maybe get you to correct their curriculum. They will be SO embarrassed to find out how wrong they are!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't live in bear country. I've spent several months in Alaska with my brother, in grizzly country, and (before being disabled) had several black bear encounters in the Sierra mountains in California.

Animals do have regional cultural differences. It may be that Tioga and I are dealing with one particular set of behaviors in the Sierra bears, where black bears elsewhere may act differently. However this has also been my experience in two encounters with black bears in Yellowstone, where rangers verified similar experiences to mine.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

mtman said:


> ok you and suburbinite can hang out together when they come to your house throw the book out the window i live with the bear also


We live in bear country too and we have a GUN!


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I live in Northern Ontario in the most bear dense portion of North America. Just this week I got to listen to all the drama on my school bus radio while a bear pinned some kids up on a porch and refused to let them board their school bus right in town. The police tried to tranq and finally shot the bear.

I live a very bear safe lifestyle (we bring our BBQ's inside and wrap our chest freezer garbage containers in heavy chains). Still, the bears are everywhere and day and night, they will come into my yard. I've thrown lawn chairs at them and hurled insults and only once has one ever stared me down instead of fleeing. They don't like dogs or commotion but if they find a source of food they will defend it.
One of my friends had 3 of them break into her home by peeling the siding off her house and destroying a window. They did an enormous amount of damage. Sadly, SSS is the preferred method of dealing with rogue bears. The MNR won't respond for just a sighting - there must be property damage or personal threat.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

In Alaska you don't go anywhere without your gun. If its not the bears out to eat you, its the moose.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

12 gauge semi-automatic shotgun (such as Remington 1100) loaded with lead slugs or buckshot. (extended magaizine, if available).

Don't fool around, shoot that bear! And do it within 25 yards, but Don't let that guy get within 10 yards of you! They are FAST....much faster that humans.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Buddy of mine in Colorado had a Bear kill him,fed on him 3 days in his Camper before anyone found him.

big rockpile


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Rocky, was it a black bear or a grizzly? They have both in the Rockies.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would rather have a encounter with a black bear than a grizzly any darn day! They are still dangerous but FAR less so than a grizzly. This I have read in books, seen on Nature shows and read on the internet by the ranger themselves. Here is a link from a person who has studied them:


http://www.bear.org/Black/Articles/Watchable_Wildlife.html At this site also read "How Dangerous are Black Bears" 


This copied from the Rangers site:


*Most injuries from black bear attacks are minor and result from a bear attempting to get at people's food. If the bear's behavior indicates that it is after your food and you're physically attacked, separate yourself from the food and slowly back away. * 

Here is the site http://www.nps.gov/archive/grsm/pphtml/highlights383.html

If I were you I would call your local wildlife office especially since you will be away for the day. If they cannot come today I would scare the heck out of it if it returned. 
Hey thanks for all the fear and grossness Bumpus. Do you have articles that support your claims? Were they really black bears? Were the fed by humans? Starving rogues? Injured bears? You live leave out all this information and just try to instill fear and disgust? 
CAnfossi call them asap and be prepared this evening. Good Luck


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

suburbanite said:


> Rocky, was it a black bear or a grizzly? They have both in the Rockies.



It was a Black.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I had another fried have a Grizzly get after him it was a very old Sow.

Oh Black Bears like Dogs,one member of this Forum had to have her Dog sewed back up after a Bear got it.

big rockpile


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've heard that black bears enjoy eating poodles. Bite-size bear bait; eat them up YUM!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Y'all are making me grateful to be alive. A few years ago I almost tripped on a sleeping black bear at Yellowstone (had he not sat up I would have fallen right over him). Luckily, the bear was sleepy and confused so hubby and I were able to s-l-o-w-l-y back away to safety. 

I did get a GREAT photo of the bear as I was escaping and it hangs in our den now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I live in Black Bear and Grizzly country and in our experience the blacks are more of a nuisance than the grizzlies. 
Since we got our Great Pyrenees we've only had a problem with one big Black who stuck his head in the barn and scared my 29 year old gelding into jumping over his stall wall. The Pyrs were on a jaunt across the river at the time (around noon). Not much around here tends to want to mess with two 150 pound Great Pyrenees, even the cougars.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

thaiblue12 said:


> Hey thanks for all the fear and grossness Bumpus. Do you have articles that support your claims? Were they really black bears? Were the fed by humans? Starving rogues? Injured bears? You live leave out all this information and just try to instill fear and disgust?


They were not green bears.

Field and Stream and local news papers.

Oh by the way I don't really care if you personaly believe me or not, and you can believe what ever you want to.

Also the info I give is for everyone not just you ! ! !

Some people learn and some don't.

Another thing I do not lie either I don't have to, and The lord says not to. Lying is sin ! ! !

bumpus
.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's best to treat all bears with respect and one of the things that few people consider when they deal with them is that some have been relocated which means they have been a problem and they do become oversocialized. I would certainly be quite careful in bear country but I grew up in hunting camps and had we were raised to understand that not too many animals play by the book.

If you have little enough experience with bears, it's likely best not to try and gain first hand training.


----------



## chickenpie (Jun 1, 2007)

There is an old joke:
How do you tell a grizzly bear from a black bear?

when you see the bear and you climb a tree the black bear will climb up and eat you.

The grizzley bear will push over the tree and eat you.


In other words....a pitchfork isnt going to do it. You need to consider major weapons.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I worked ten years in Alaska, working with grizzlies and blackies in Denali. I'd much prefer to meet a grizzer than a blackie. A grizzer wants to kill you to alleviate a threat... play dead, the threat is gone, and so is the bear.... MOST of the time. A blackie wants to kill you to eat you.

So you never play dead with a black bear, but fight like your life depends on it... cause it does.

I would love to have a pet bear!!!

As far as your black bear problem. Eliminate the food source if any, all odors, leave the lights on...If the bear shows back up have a loud stereo handy... pots and pans banging... secure your home, as if a mad zombie wanted to get in your house... and, if necessary, shoot the bear just like you'd shoot a zombie... in the head if possible, if not, in the chest. Hopefully it's cool enough to cool the carcass down, after you've harvested it.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

bears once they lose there fear of man are best dispatched. military made that mistake some years ago at an army base i grew up on, they moved all the bears outa camp to a local protected forest. three of my buds went fishing and came across a hungry nonfearful bear the search party that found them (and the bear) have nightmares still (bear was dispatched, perfectly healthy from autopsy) not something to mess around with, not sure where you are in east ont. but most of the mnr staff are very helpful. have seen a rapid increase of bear sightings in our area.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

suburbanite said:


> In Alaska you don't go anywhere without your gun. If its not the bears out to eat you, its the moose.


When did moose start eating people?


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't have any first hand experience with bears, but I would say that any wild animal that is or has tried breaking into a house has already forgotton the "avoids people" part of the book don't ya think? I would assume he forgot the "only attacks to defend himself" part too.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

First of all, if you get a gun you had better know how to use it. A wounded bear is a very angry bear. Are you having a dry year where the normal wild sources of food for bears is scarce? A dog may make you feel better but that is not going to stop a bear that means business. I would suggest you get a hold of the department of natural resources in your area or fish and game and have them come out and set a live trap. Bears noses rival dogs in the sense of smell. IF you have anything like dog food and even interesting garbage outside -that will attract them. I had a neighbor who stored the bags of dog food out in his milk house. The bear made it's way through a solid wooden door to get at the dog food. The best thing would be if it could be live trapped and moved out of the area.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

This guy was looking for quick answers and instead got rhetorical poetry. 
Find a different place to stay until you get a twelve gauge shotgun, and get ahold of the authorities to deal with this bear. Keep your dog close.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Shoot it and bury it. Don't tell the MNR, they just make things worse. They're the reason for the problem in the first place. They've tracked relocated bears in Ontario, they average 30 km per day as the crow flies heading back to where they were trapped in the first place. A lot of the increase in bear sightings in Eastern and Central Ontario is from nuisance bears trapped in the north and brought south causing trouble on their way back north. Thank the treehuggers for ending the spring bear hunt too.

Electric fence will help in some instances. The beekeeper on our place uses 5 strands every 10" or so from the ground and it usually keeps them out, unfortunately when it doesn't keep them out, it usually keeps them in once they're in so he carries a rifle in his truck for when he runs into a bear trapped in a yard.


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

I'll chime in with my opinion since everyone else is. I would definitely get 
a gun, shotgun preferably, and shoot off a couple of shots to scare him
if he comes back. If he comes back again after that then you may need
to just shoot him. To shoot him on the first foray into your domocile is
just chickens***
my $0.02,
pc
ps
And yes, I too have been camping in bear country many times, and had
a curious Grizzly run off at a quick pace when we wakened early one 
morning in Alaska and scared the bejuzuz out of him by making noise. Most
folks get hysterical about bears. 
Anyone near North Minnesota, I highly recommend a trip to see the Vince
Schute(?) Bear Preserve north of Virginia. Awesome experience!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

You need a firearm, and you need to be able to use it in a hurry.

That's one fearless bear, and you are in danger. I am all for letting apex preators live their lives, but not at the expense of me and mine.

He needs to die, and quickly... even if he doesn't return to your place, contact fish and game and tell them; he's a problem bear and needs to be killed before a human is.


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

"A lot of the increase in bear sightings in Eastern and Central Ontario is from nuisance bears trapped in the north and brought south causing trouble on their way back north."

And I'm sure a lot of is it from increased numbers of humans moving into
their neighborhoods...but I'm sure your right as well. I remember camping
in Alberta and hearing Park Rangers commenting on one particular bear 
that returned after being flown out 600 miles! Amazing animals.
pc


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

Last fall in Porthill, Idaho-by the boarder-was a very scary bear attack.
The Auntie was babysitting the little twins, and their 3 or 4 year old sister. They were right in their back yard. 
The little girl came running, hollering "A bear, a bear!", with the black bear right behind her, charging to grab her.
The Auntie grabed up the little twins and the 3 or 4 year old sister, and galloped into the house, closing the glass slider nearly on the bear's chasing nose. Auntie took the children down the hall, shutting them in the room farthest away from the glass door. On her way back through the house, she grabbed her new 7mm.
Meanwhile, the bear was pounding on the glass door, then went to trying to peel open the kitchen sink window. Then back to pounding on the glass door.
The Auntie watched for her chance, and when the bear paused and looked down, Auntie notched open the slider and shot the bear dead.
Auntie even had a bear tag. cool.
The little girl, when recounting the horror tale, said that she and her twins could hear the bear pounding the house from way back on the other side of the house behind the closed door.
This adventure had our whole area in an uproar, most of us heroizing the undaunted Auntie with accolaides.
Here in North-est Idaho, we have all the BIG game on the North American continent. Moose are a huge issue, and lions stalk everywhere. A woman in Elmira had her two mature geldings attacked and ripped up badly by a lion earlier this spring.
I sell a lot of Fila puppies to the neighbors for protection.


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

chris, i live in nj, where over building has caused a bear problem. there are two kinds of black bear, a wild, people weary bear, and a spoiled, no fear, used to garbage bear. the later being the most dangerous. he's not afraid of humans, and most likely doesn't even know how to feed in the wild, having grown up on human garbage and other "handouts". 

we had one come right up to our door. my cats were looking out the window, like something scary was out there. and me in my ultimate intelligence, just opens the door to look. i was looking directly at a bear. i slammed the door closed, (alot of good that would do, the window next to it was wide open). i got lucky, very lucky, and did everything wrong. 

when he came the next night, i had an airhorn in hand. the kind with a pressurized can attached, that makes an ear piercing noise. i squeezed it a few times, and he was off, and we haven't seen him since (knock on wood). but he was a little one, and apparently just being curious. (again lucky). we now take the chicken feed in!!!!!!!!! but the chickens are still out there, only protected by a house. 

i have learned that if he is atleast a little wild still, the mere sound of the gun should send him off. the pitchfork is a very bad idea. not only do you have to get toooo close, but he will just snap it like a toothpick, and then head for you. but if he's thouroly (sp?) peopled, not even the sound will scare him.

the best thing you can do, is set up an escape plan. if he comes in, you go out the other way. have several routes available to you. and use the dog. let him loose, chances are he will either scare off the bear, or at the very least, the bear will chase him and not you. 

THOSE WHO THINK BEAR PROBLEMS ARE OVERATED, ARE LUCKY TO BE ALIVE.!!!!!!!!!

hope it helps
jesse


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

MaineFarmMom said:


> When did moose start eating people?


Until you've been around them, you'd never believe what they can do, and how different they are from almost anything else you can encounter.
For one thing, they have no "scatter factor", like to scare them away, or turn them away. Moose believe they are bigger than anything, and therefore won't startle back like a cow, horse, elk, etc will do.
Their conformation is such, that they can punch you out with their front hooves from 10 feet away. Then do a trampletapdance on you after they get you down.
They're the shadow behind the tree you're walking past.
They itch their hair on the side of the cabin on moonlight snow winter nights.
They are right outside the door in winter, when you are going to stoke the shop's woodstove at 2 AM.
Moose yard up and become constant presence in your driveway and yard during winter, if you have the twigs and bushes handy that is their winter browse.
I've sic'd a herd of Filas on moose, who've stared them down, and come on a'punchin', til they finaly break and run in whatever direction that they are facing at the time.
I love moose, and from now on always want to live in moose country.-but I'm sure cautious of them!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Ah, Filas, YOU know!

You may love moose, but I don't.

Did you know they're rather stupid? If you hide behind a stump just as they charge they can't figure out where you went.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love moose too but they are unpredictable and dangerous, particularly during the rut. A big bull nearly killed my elderly neighbor when he was out getting his mail from the box. After that, he always carried a .45 to get the mail. They aren't bothered in the least by my Pyrs and they love to break down my gates and fencing to get to the horse's salt blocks. The horses are terrified of them. A couple of years ago the local scuttlebutt had it that 3 hunter's horses were killed by a moose while they were hobbled in camp.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Filas are Prima said:


> They're the shadow behind the tree you're walking past.


My daughter and I were riding on the road last week and looked up to see a moose silently watching us from the roadside in the shadows. The horses didn't even notice him. It was kind of weird...how he just watched us.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd make sure not to have anything good smelling out in the kitchen. I saw too many movies where bears want that apple pie on the window ledge 

And I dont know muc helse. We dont have bear problems around here. I'd probably not sleep too well for the next few nights but just make sure your trash etc is farther from your house maybe.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> My daughter and I were riding on the road last week and looked up to see a moose silently watching us from the roadside in the shadows. The horses didn't even notice him. It was kind of weird...how he just watched us.


At the other house at the mouth of Pack River Canyon, I was sledding along some dog crap to dump-knee deep in snow-and suddenly was almost surrounded by cows with big calves. Well, I dumped the sled, and cruised on back to the house.
From the window, I kept watching and admireing the moose, when I realised back in the thick dog hair trees, I could see the golden curve of a huge antler, WAY up high off the ground! He kept hidden back in the dog hair. But his family stayed right lively eating those shiney leaved bushes that keep their leaves all year.
My mare, Camel, was solitary at that house, and liked the moose. Those bushes they eat in winter were all around her corral, and the moose would stand nose to tail with her on each side of the pipe corral. Camel is nearly 17 H, and the moose looked as tall and as large as she is.


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your grate advice and tips, I knew I could count on you all. There was no bear last night luckily. I had different weapons beside me, and I don't have a gun. I just moved out to the boonies 7 months ago, so maybe it's a good idea to take a course and buy a gun incase something like this happens again, maybe to a worse degree. I will keep my fingers crossed he doesn't return. The dog and I have been on alert ever since though. Thanks Chris


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you call and make a report to the Fish and Wildlife people? If not you really should. And I'm sorry but I cannot resist. I must ask... Can ya skin grizz' Pilgrim?


----------



## peter nap (May 14, 2007)

Glad there was no problem last night but don't let your guard down,
Black bears do pretty well what they please and travel a lot. If he remembers an interesting place he will re-visit on his way back from wherever he went.

I grew up in bear country and my farm has more bear than it should. I've spent the last two weeks getting pictures of them.

I like bears but don't give them a chance for them to make me not like them. You've gotten some good advice here and some bad advice from people who don't know their butt from biscuits.

Advice from me....They can be very dangerous when they feel like being. BUY a gun, learn to shoot, keep the gun handy...It doesn't matter if your in the city or deep in the sticks, the phrase " wait a minute and I'll get my gun" will get you killed quick.

If he comes back, kill him, right then with no hesitation or shouting or clapping sticks together. Just shoot him. He is much more likely to break in to your cabin and make a mess than hurt you but hurting me or breaking in either or both will get something shot in my world.

Just in case the taking pictures comment gave you the wrong idea....I take pictures wearing a Dan Wesson 44 mag and have a Marlin Guide gun in 45/70 stuffed with hand loads that shoot a 405 gr bullet at almost 2000 fps. on the ATV.
I repeat....BEARS CAN BE DANGEROUS WHEN THEY WANT TO BE.
*Last weeks Bear*


----------



## jukebox (Jun 20, 2004)

http://www.udap.com/default.htm


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

thechickenladyx said:


> chris, i live in nj, where over building has caused a bear problem.


MIL lives in NJ. She just said yesterday that they had to shoot yet ANOTHER bear in the area. The bear had cubs, which were taken into rescue. I understand the need to kill an unafraid bear (I would!), but it's still sad that the cubs lost their momma. :Bawling:


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
True story:

It was on the news showing a moose and her calf standing in front of a post office in a town and a man came out looking at his mail and not looking around.

The moose charged the man and knocked him down, and started stomping him with her back legs.

She would do this over and over stopping every little bit to turn around and look at the man to see if he was still moving.

She keep stomping until the big man was killed.

The crazy part is there was a person standing by, and taped the whole thing on a movie camera and did nothing to try to stop the slaughter.

That is where the news tape came from, 
the person who watch it all and got it on tape.

Moose will kill you ! ! !

bumpus
.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bumpus said:


> .
> Black bears like this one will kill you ! ! !
> 
> You better get some one to kill that bear or he will kill you.
> ...


Agreed! Contact the local wildlife agency, get a gun and have it loaded and carry it with you when you are outside!


----------



## e.alleg (Jan 13, 2006)

I would call the game warden. Although it would be best to just shoot the thing some places don't allow shooting bears off season for any reason and could land you with a huge fine. For the record Nusiance bears shouldn't be confused with normal black bears, they have no fear of humans and are extremely dangerous. A black bear in the wild will 99 times out of 100 run away when he gets a whiff of you.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

canfossi said:


> My german shepherd barked her head off. My dog was in the house.





tiogacounty said:


> They certainly want to avoid a fight with a German Shepherd. .



Did you read the OP?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
A bear no matter what color trying to get into your house is not a Nuisance bears,
It's a killer so kill it.

Don't worry about a fine. Is it more important than you live and property.

Also a bullet shot in the wrong place on an animal will not stop them it will only make them mad-er and more dangerous.

This is not a little puppy either.


bumpus.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
I can see the news papers now.

Woman mauled half to death by bear, one arm torn off, and house ripped to peaces.
Asked why she did not shoot the bear and her reply is I did not want to be fined for killing a bear out of season, like some people said I would be.

bumpus
.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

chickenpie said:


> In other words....a pitchfork isnt going to do it. You need to consider major weapons.


LOL reminds me of a conversation with a native friend of mine. we were discussing how in the past more polar bears had been shot with a .22 than anything else.I made the coment that a .22 wasnt much,he looked at me like a was a nut and said "SURE BEATS THE ---- OUTTA A SHARP STICK"

I guess its all in your pespective. :shrug:


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
And Davy Crockett killed him a bear when he was only 3 years old too.
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
For those who read the books about Black Bears, and say it's not all that bad.

Here is more than one sample of proof that Black Bears will kill people.


http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Black+Bear+kills+man&fr=yfp-t-453&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8

.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

rileyjo said:


> Sadly, SSS is the preferred method of dealing with rogue bears.


I'm going to ask because I'm just not functioning correctly this morning--what's SSS? :shrug:


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

MaineFarmMom said:


> When did moose start eating people?


How about we just eat the moose? :stirpot: 

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/attract/MESCAmoose.html


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ruby_jane said:


> I'm going to ask because I'm just not functioning correctly this morning--what's SSS? :shrug:


Shoot, Shovel and Shut-up


----------



## Happy Utahn (May 19, 2007)

There seems to be some confusion here: the black bear found in the Sierras is not the same animal as the eastern black bear I grew up with in NH. They are different in both size and demeanor, the eastern variety being much smaller and less aggressive.

The eastern black bear does prefer to avoid human contact. Growing up, my best friend lived near where bear would come down to feed. As kids, we'd go find their tracks, which were not far from his house, but never did one approach the house.

If you've got an eastern black bear interested in your house, that's NOT normal behavior. Call fish & game and/or be prepared to shoot it yourself.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

suburbanite said:


> Yeah, I've heard that black bears enjoy eating poodles. Bite-size bear bait; eat them up YUM!


yeah the only time a poodle will kill a bear is when it gets stuck in their throat


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> yeah the only time a poodle will kill a bear is when it gets stuck in their throat


   :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

We take trash to end of the road every day. Especially when we have a tuna or salmon can in the trash, we never leave it in the house at night. And - we use an air horn. It is a can thing with top, we got it at Lowe's and we blast the air horn and the bear runs off. It is dark around here and I would not be sure what I was shooting and so the air horn works well. Good luck


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

I was walking to a friend about it today and he said that the bears behavior was a bit unusual as there is plenty of food out in the woods at this time of year. He also said that if food is left in a car trunk they can get into it quite easily. I am ready for tonight with my weapons. Chris


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't live in bear country anymore but I have have personal contact with a sow at 2'. If I lived where you are I would build a bear trap that is nothing more than a a pole shed at one of your window. The window you install bars and have a fall door. Don't bait it but if a bear intrudes your home he will come where the best scent is. That is the wide open window with bars. THis may hurt sensabilities but if a bear comes to my house I eat the bear period.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Something to remember: you can't always predict what an animal will do. Even a friendly dog could turn on you...always be prepared for the unexpected.

You can keep garbage and food out of reach from the bear, but just remember that a black bear will eat grass.

I average a couple black bears around my farm in a week. Anyone thinking they're going to bring down a black bear with a .357 or shotgun better get their head examined. They are very fast...I've seen quite alot of them running. A good hunting rifle will let you take them out and leave you a margin of safety. Wounding a bear will make him more vicious. Wait until you have a clear shot. One shot...one kill. Hard unsaleable sweetrolls from a bakery make excellent bear bait.

Otherwise, light a string of firecrackers and throw it out a safe window...the black bear will probably run away.


RF


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I agree with everybody. The ones that say the black bear is afraid of humans are talking about the normal bear. The ones that are talking about a bear that can kill are not talking about the normal bear. Witch one to beleive? That is the question. I have had a bear around where I live and it is the normal bear. But I have also had the ones that are a nucients and might hurt you without a second thought. I am always armed and have no fear of anything in the form of animial life.


----------



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

My sister lives just south of Kemptville (Eastern Ont.) & they had a bear in their back yard about a month ago & the neighbour down the road had his backyard trashed by the bear. Makes one kind of nervous going for walks in the woods - we have bush on 3 sides of us. Stay safe!!


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Shoot, Shovel and Shut-up


That's wasteful. Shoot, saute and shut up sounds much more environmentally friendly.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Just show the bear the computer. HT posting would most likely pacify it for several hours.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Outside our house 10 days ago...............
Looks like a yearling that must have gotten shoved out of the den.

Falls under the category of "normal" black bear.
Posed for the photo--------and as soon as we called the dogs away from the tree--------he hit the ground running and was GONE!


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

ruby_jane said:


> How about we just eat the moose? :stirpot:
> 
> http://www.roadsideamerica.com/attract/MESCAmoose.html


What, no one wants to eat the moose?

On a more serious note, I hope all is well with you and there are no more further troubles with the bear--maybe Fish & Game will be able to help?


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

ruby_jane said:


> What, no one wants to eat the moose?
> 
> On a more serious note, I hope all is well with you and there are no more further troubles with the bear--maybe Fish & Game will be able to help?


We do. The lottery drawing is tomorrow!

Bear season starts in late August here.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

i'll second the "eat moose" ,that is some good eating as is bear (depending on what the bear has eaten, bears on a dump diet are no good !)they don't call female bear a sow for nothing. seen moose both here in ontario and down in new brunswick. treat them with respect, they can move mountains (and big trucks!!) bison are scary critters too, their glare can turn ya too ice!

good luck with the lottery robin! hope ya find a moose too match! and a bear too!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If I was really worried about bears breaking into our house on a routine basis, I would purchase a *Karelian Bear Dog*. These dogs are tenacious and are unafraid of bears. It's like bears are the dogs natural enemy. Theses dogs will keep bears out of your home and yard.

Check it out: Karelian Bear Dogs


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> If I was really worried about bears breaking into our house on a routine basis, I would purchase a *Karelian Bear Dog*. These dogs are tenacious and are unafraid of bears. It's like bears are the dogs natural enemy. Theses dogs will keep bears out of your home and yard.
> 
> Check it out: Karelian Bear Dogs



As will a Plott hound. We had one that took down a full-grown doe when
it got out once, but I read that were originally used to hunt bears.
pc


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Moose meat is really great eating. If it weren't for that, I wouldn't mind so much if moose went extinct.

All the predatory animals I have encountered that can be dangerous to humans and have a mind (ie: not including black widows) have been very courteous about either keeping their distance or telling me where they were (rattlesnakes) so that I could keep mine.

Herbivores are the only animals who have ever tried to attack me when I'm out on a trail, and that when I'm minding my own business (eg:sitting on shore fishing, not, for example, trying to walk up to an animal.)


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

PS: I guess both you and the bear are still alive?

Be sure to post and tell us if the bear kills you, okay?


----------



## ThreeJane (Nov 5, 2004)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> My daughter and I were riding on the road last week and looked up to see a moose silently watching us from the roadside in the shadows. The horses didn't even notice him. It was kind of weird...how he just watched us.


Hubby was out on a quad ride with middle daughter last weekend...saw two moose on the trail. They startled but didn't run, and he decided to back up and bug out. When he got on the gas, they finally took off. Said it scared the daylights out of him!


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

round here we just eat um and nail there skins up on the barn wall


----------



## GoldCountryGal (Feb 14, 2007)

You have gotten a lot of good advice here, my only addition is that if you are planning to shoot the bear in case of emergency, you need to learn how to shoot. Maybe you already do... I know that I am not a good enough shot to get a bear. You need to be good enough at it that you can aim and fire while in full panic mode. Otherwise you may just harm the bear, and make it pretty mad, or end up shooting the tree instead, or possibly your foot. You really need to know how to make the gun work. I would probably go the route of calling the authorities, clearing the food and garbage out of my home the best I can, getting out of the area for a while, and taking some shooting lessons! 

This relates to California Sierra black bears...
My sister and husband were in Kings Canyon National Park, checking into the local lodge, they came back to find that a bear had ripped off the roof of their car and had totally destroyed the back seat. Tourists were standing around taking pictures of their car. There was no food in the car. I have also gone backpacking in Yosemite where we are required to put anything that has a scent in it .. food, toiletries, etc., into a bear proof canister. Those canisters must be at least 100 feet from your tent. Toothpaste and deodorant seem to be attractive to bears. Also, my parents live in the suburbs near the foothills, in a nice developed town. There have been recent sightings of bear swimming in swimming pools and checking out the garbage in their town. They are amazing creatures and are generally scared of humans, but once they lose that fear, they are a force to be dealt with.


----------



## Cindy in PA (May 13, 2002)

We do not live in traditional black bear territory, but this year they are crawling over this suburban nightmare. One walked through our yard Friday June 1st at dark. We have waited for 23 years to see one coming from the Blue Mountains. Since then one was photographed by the local news down the road in the village of Oley and have heard of 5-10 more sightings around the area. Our "new" neighbors would have crapped if it they had seen it. Our encounter had the bear check out my bird feeders (they were empty) and walk into the woods passed my chicken coop & greenhouse. Never gave the grill a thought, but did wonder why he bypassed my plastic garbage can. Don't expect to see one again, but who knows. There must be alot around looking for territory this year. Trying to break into the house is scary.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Every one lives in bear country. They may be gone now but soner or later they will come back. Even those that think that a town is the best protection. So be prepared to have one near.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Just heard this on the news and thought I would bump this thread instead of starting another one. 

An 11 y/o boy was dragged from his family's tent by a black bear, 30 miles south of Salt Lake City. The boy was later found dead. 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,283834,00.html


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

danoon said:


> Just heard this on the news and thought I would bump this thread instead of starting another one.
> 
> An 11 y/o boy was dragged from his family's tent by a black bear, 30 miles south of Salt Lake City. The boy was later found dead.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,283834,00.html


Even though this and many other reports are in the news many people still say they do not believe a black bear will kill and eat a person, because they have read the books that say it will not happen.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

bumpus said:


> Even though this and many other reports are in the news many people still say they do not believe a black bear will kill and eat a person, because they have read the books that say it will not happen.


I'm a firm believer that most animals don't read the book about how they are to behave. I've said it before... my chickens didn't read the chicken book, the goats, the goat book, etc.

I'm thinking about writing a book about animals that don't read the animal books!


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

danoon said:


> Just heard this on the news and thought I would bump this thread instead of starting another one.
> 
> An 11 y/o boy was dragged from his family's tent by a black bear, 30 miles south of Salt Lake City. The boy was later found dead.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,283834,00.html


A few years back, a scout was camping with his troop. They were in tents. A black bear grabbed his face right through the tent. Wildlife officials said the bear smelled the burger on the kids breath and went for it!
He lived, but the bear almost pulled his face off! (This was in the Shenendoah Valley of VA.)


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

I posted something about this before but a black bear broke into a screened porch and took one of the family dogs last summer, in Myrtle Beach, SC. Now, you might not be shocked to see a gator do something like that but a bear at the beach in a highly populated area was a little disturbing. 

I used to do a lot of wilderness camping in the mountains of western NC. and never gave bears a second thought.. kept food in our tent and the whole nine yards. Not anymore.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

There have been 20 fatal bear attacks on humans in North America in the past seven years


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

RachAnn in NW Okla said:


> There have been 20 fatal bear attacks on humans in North America in the past seven years



They don't report the attacks on people who never were killed.

Most people would not believe a bear would attack them until it happened to them and even then they would say " I can't believe that bear attacked me "
.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I took a walk in the woods this past Sunday morning and I met up with a bear. She stood quietly about 20 feet away and then scattered when I waved my arms and yelled "Go Away Bear!" She didn't run far tho, and stood and watched me and the dog walk by. I walked farther down the trail and there was a small cub. I got a little scared because being between a Momma and her cub is not a good place to be. I was wearing sandals and didn't have a prayer if she decided to run at me ( there would have been no hope no matter what shoes I was wearing). I waved my arms and yelled some more. The cub ran into the bush and over to Mom and they both disapppeared into the thick bush.
They are hanging around. I have a neighbour who feeds them so he can photograph them. Idiot.


----------

